# VERY disappointed with Wal-Mart



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, as most of you have seen walmarts Halloween section is crap this year! The one we have here, in fact is the biggest selling walmart in ND, dosnt have crap, three rows of costumes and maybe 1/2 row of decorations and props 
Very upset. Its pretty bad when a local grocery store has more props than they do.
Maybe as it gets closer they will have more out, but it dosnt look good. 
No tombstones at all yet this year. Ill be making my own anyway. 
Hardly any masks, just costumes. 
I guess Ill be shopping online this year. My wife always gets me a few things for Christmas when everything goes on sale right after Halloween, not this year. Not only have they tried to ruin my Halloween, they are about to ruin my Christmas also.. LOL
Well guys, end of rant. Hope you all ahve better luck than I do!!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I sympathize my friend. They were pretty much the last store around here to put any Halloween items out and they have nothing in the way of props. A few over-done glittered foam words and plastic decorative bowls/plates/cups and that's about it. 

Very very disappointing!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Our Walmart has tombstones, and I bought a few of their bigger skeletons. I'm thinking about going back for their flourescent ghosts to put them in the garage with a black light


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah same with my Walmart. I work there too so it upsets me every time I pass it on the way of when I have to clock in. It depresses me to see that they hardly have any items in.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

The Walmart where I live is the same way. They don't have nearly the amount of items that they normally put out. It has to do with the economy because I've noticed that they are cutting back on the amount of different brands of non-Halloween items as well.


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

We don't have any props AT ALL yet....half of our isle is currently filled with those multi-colored cheap TOT baskets.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ours had 4 different tombstones two have those had the pictures in them.They had a box each of the witch with tray-skelly with tray and baseball vendor.They had 4 shelfs not full of light up pumpkins but no of the big ones.Even the treat isle was pitiful.No black spiders all neon.Not even a whole lot of costumes thank goodness we have the internet.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

ditto mine as well...no props at all..alot of candy and baskets and of course costumes...i guess alot of ppl r not decorating in Walmarts neck of the woods...


----------



## xkwisit (Sep 12, 2009)

I am so disappointed in my Walmart too. They have nothing but a few costumes & TOT baskets/bags. I've gotten in the past some great animated items but have yet to see any. They usually start putting the Halloween stuff up right after 4th of July & didn't do anything until about 2 weeks ago. Very disappointing!


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

I was hugely disappointed. It seemed like their selection was mostly some very cheap costumes and costume pieces and party paper supplies and stuff for the very casual almost non-decorator. Boo on Wal-Mart!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I just went to Wal-Mart last night as well. Not only am I very disapointed in their selection this year.....they jacked up the prices too!!! 

I bought 4 packs of black cheezecloth and actually brought them back. It was the cheapest cheezecloth I have ever seen!!  It was more like black netting!!!

Anyone care to send me some ACTUAL black cheeze cloth?


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Same where I live too, its the largest store in town and has the worst selection in town. First Spencers doesn't have any props and now Walmart is dropping the ball. I'm hoping maybe they'll get more selection in next week or the week after, very discouraging


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I tried getting some lights last night and no lights! Not much here at are Walmart...


----------



## Ben Hopkins (Feb 22, 2009)

*Poor Selection At Walmart*

Hi all I feel the same way, I live in Wichita Falls, Texas our stores 3 of them have no decorations, just candy and costumes, I wonder if they are trying to push the site to store, if you go to walmart.com they have some props that ships to the store, I sent a email to the walmart and complained about this, have not heard back more than likely will not.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Last year I raided them on Nov 1st to get 50 percent off, but this year I was walking through wondering what (if anything) I would come here for on the day after! Target is on my hit list, but Walmart is now reduced to "on the way home if I need some milk that day".

I do like the male/female lenticular tombstones though. I picked them up, even though I'll probably see them on the 1st. They will need some serious beefing up, though, before next Halloween.


----------



## Deathly (Jan 26, 2009)

We have 4 Wally worlds now and they were all converted to Super Wal-Marts (we call them Stupor Walmarts around here) over the past two years. Now we are paying for it. Much higher prices, terrible selection and forget about Halloween stuff. And I thought they loved the business from China. Even Slams Club (same company) has a very limited selection with high prices.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Walmart is a bust this year, as is Kmart and, IMO Target. Very flat selection. I've been to three local Walmarts and won't be back to any of them. What they have out is what they'll have. It won't get any better as the weeks go on. Sad.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The Walmart in my town has basically what everyone else is reporting and my Walmart is a "Supercenter". I go down the road 10 miles to another Walmart Supercenter and while not laoded for bear they have tombstones galore at least 12 types. The ball park skeleton , the skeleton greeter and the witch greeter. Very strange... the ball park skeleton looked so good I bought him on the spot.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

halloween4ever said:


> The Walmart where I live is the same way. They don't have nearly the amount of items that they normally put out. It has to do with the economy because I've noticed that they are cutting back on the amount of different brands of non-Halloween items as well.


In my opinion, Halloween, and Christmas stuff are the stuff they should put more out because they are huge sellers. They would be better to take away clothes, garden stuff, sports stuff (like footballs, golf clubs, - I say this because people have footballs, and they might keep the stuff they have if they are hurting.), and so on because those stuff people can take it or leave it. 

However, I was listening to CNBC show which in my opinion was a negative slant towards Wal-Mart, but in it they talked about Wal-Marts new strategy. They also talked about the new strategy on Yahoo (in the news section) not too long ago. The strategy is to clear up aisles, and put major stuff on endcaps. Why are they cleaning up the aisles? 

Wider aisles means more people can fit in them, and the store looks cleaner. I think this is completely idiotic because those things in the middle of aisles equal me buying those things whereas I may not travel down the drink aisle that has Powerade at $.79, but in the middle of the aisle, it's right there, and I might buy it. If it's right in front of you, you get tempted.

With wider aisles means less merchandise, and less brands as they have said in that show!! Again, I don't see that many people in the clothes section. Sure, there are some, but that's what nearly half the store (if there is not a major food section). In my opinion, taking away some clothes would be a smarter solution than taking away seasonal stuff. Food and Healthcare could be expanded though because that's where I see a lot of people when I'm in Wal-Mart.


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Our Walmart just finished its remodel...we hate it. They moved everything, put pharmacy health and beauty in a really stupid spot next to grocery, but more than that, they do not have the same selection that they did. In everything, not just halloween. I don't know what parasite infected the brains of their upper level vps, but it just plain sucks. We could go in, get around fine, find what we need and get out...now we don't know where anything is, the aisles are not conducive to getting around, particularly the butt-%&$%@^ STUPID way they did the pharmacy.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I keep on going back to Walmart hoping things will get better. I also live in Nd and there is no spirit, or any halloween only stores. Target, walmart kmart and kmart and target are way better. Our spencers well enough said. We have a party america I told the owner well you are the only game in town, other then buying a strand of lights at walmart-target or kmart this is where I will be, and they are not that great either, but it is all I got!!!!


----------



## pysankar (Sep 11, 2006)

I remember in past years going to Walmart to check out the Halloween stuff was something I really looked forward to. All the great stuff they had. One year I just started grabbing things to throw in my cart. One cool find after another. I went to Walmart after work tonight to get some things and wanted to look at the Halloween items. Costumes, costumes, and more costumes. That was pretty much it. I thought they sucked last year but this year they outdid themselves.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I was at another Walmart yesterday (9//24), and they had JUST RECEIVED some more Halloween stuff.

I noticed the boxes were large, so I went to look. It appears they are finally getting the props, foggers and such that I saw at some other stores.

I guess we all need to remember that it's not even October yet!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I keep checking our Wal-Mart, but I think I'm giving up, its just too depressing. They have quite a few boxes left to open, but really I can't imagine there is anything good in there. I was at Target yesterday (which I feel is sorely lacking this year, in quality and quantity) and they JUST finished putting up their sad, sad Halloween department, but low and behold they almost have more CHRISTMAS out than Halloween!!!! I'm really disgusted this year too. Normally I have so many things that I want to buy, this year I think the Dollar Tree has gotten most of my business. I feel like writing these companies, not that they care, and letting them know just how disheartening it has been. I wanted to spend some money on Halloween, but no one has anything worth buying.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I hate Wal-mart! They have nothing but my main complaint, and I know I can't be alone on this is:

Ok so you have a buggy full of groceries or whatever. you pull up to the conveyor belt to put your stuff on it to be checked out. As the cashier is scanning your stuff you are still unloading. Now the cashier is not loading your stuff into another empty buggy on the end. They are loading it onto the carosel and in the bags and in the floor and wherever. Then when you are finally done putting everything on the belt you have to go to the end and load your stuff into the buggy you just emptied. Not only can you not make sure that didn't overcharged you, it is a HUGE pain in the @$$. 

So I ask them why don't you keep a spare buggy at the end load it and then my buggy becomes the next persons receiving buggy. "We've never done that" I argue they have. 

I think that they do it so WE have to do all the work. Because here where I live All the walmarts make the customer put the stuff in the buggy. All they do is scan it and bag it. Which you can do yourself at the self check. Which I think is their plan. 

So one day I am in a particularly bad mood. So I decide I am not going to load all of my stuff on the belt. I load a few things and then I wait for her to ring them up. I load a few more etc. The cashier gets so mad at me. She says "You have room for alot more" I say "I know but this is how I like to do it, that way I can watch the numbers" Finally it's just me handing it to her a piece at a time. Then I moved my buggy down and I would not load it. I just sorta goofed off with my wallet etc. She had to load it cause someone had loaded down the belt after me. To not make myself sound too mean I will say that this was my first shopping trip after having surgery and I was not supposed to lift too much. I hope they treat elderly better. 

The store layout makes no sense and they just don't have very good merchandise anymore. 

I think we all are so into Halloween that we notice when there are no items but does everyone else? How can there be such a need for Christmas stuff when it seems pretty much the same from year to year? I am disappointed in some way with most all stores this year as far as Halloween goes. What is with that brightly colored monster stuff that Target has? And the Halloweeny stuff they do have is more Royal themed. Home goods had alot. And our Spirit store wasn't too bad but other than that this year sucks.


----------



## littlelovemuffin1068 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am in Central Florida and my kids in North Florida........all Walmart has is Costumes! No inflatables, no life size animations, nothing! Kmart had a little better selection, but no life size animations like they had last year! 

The demand for this stuff seems to be great enough. I asked the cashier when the good Halloween stuff was going to be put out and she looked at me like I was crazy. She said "What do you mean? Everything was put out on Friday".

VERY disappointed in this years selection. We have a spirt store, but they are SO expensive! My greatest joy was going after Halloween and getting great items at 50-75% off for the following year. Doesn't look like this is going to happen anymore.

Our Walmarts are full of Christmas stuff........same old stuff year after year.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I just went into Wal-Mart, and they had 2 aisles of just candy, those black pumpkins with lights in them from last year, no cutouts I seen, no animatronics, and the rest were costumes.

I went into Wal-Mart, and than I went into Target after that. This wasn't too see the difference in the store, (really looking for a product at both of them) but just started looking at the both of them, and the new Wal-Mart seems like they want to copy off of huge aisles like Target is, and I think they are crazy for doing that. Target doesn't make as much as Wal-Mart does. Wal-Mart makes 3 times as much as Target does, but yet they are copying their competitors store in regards with nothing in the middle of the aisles.

In that special, they said that Wal-Mart was suffering because of people's opinions of the company, and that it wasn't clean enough. Some people believe that Wal-Mart should pay more money to workers, and yes I do agree that all retailers should pay more money, but people attack Wal-Mart because they are the number one store. That's how all the other retailers, and fast food places are giving their employees money. The thing they were saying why they were losing people is because Wal-Marts are evil, and because they have low prices, they eliminate the smaller businesses. The way I see it is this. 

Wal-Mart has a selection of Toys, but it doesn't have the big selection that Toys R Us has, or it doesn't have the amount of trains that a Hobby shop might have. Also, clothes, there are so many places people can shop for clothes, and I don't see that many people shopping for clothes at Wal-Mart. People are picky in their clothes (I would think), and they don't just want anything. For food, who's to say that another store doesn't have the ads, and when stuff is on sale, it's cheaper than Wal-Mart?

People have the freedom of choice to go where they want. If they want to go to Toys R Us, a hobby shop, or a local bakery, let them go. However, you have other stores that are more centralized in products that might visit. Wal-Mart has hardly any hardware stuff compared to Ace, Lowe's, Menards, and Home Depot.


----------



## bodysnatcher666 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am telling you guys.... Go to Wallgreens!!!! They got strobs, tomb stones on sale for 3 for 10, and 2, for 10..... they have ALOT of kool stuff, I just got back, yea i know it is almost 1 am and i sepnt like 2 hrs sitting on the floor in Wallgreens with my feince trying to decide what to get to put in our hall of our bld. lol. I got this halloween knives on a rope set, wall cling gelly blood, a Huge Vamp bat that has led red eyes for 15 bucks! I will take pics tomm, dont think the nebs want me in the hall any longer tonight. lol.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^I was just going to say something about Walgreens false advertising in their new ad for Sunday. It says SALE $14.99 (bullets for each of these) 18 in Heads Up or Knife Monster, Flashing Gargoyle with Eerie Sounds, Snappin' Sam Candy Bowl, Jack in the Box, Light Up Pumpkin or Skull, Trio with Sound, and Hangman Skeleton.

They are already $14.99!! That's not on sale unless they are more money not in my area???


----------



## bodysnatcher666 (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW i just saw those for 10 bucks in the wallgreens by me. they are having a 33% off sale..... yess 33% lol. But that is in NY everything in ny is like biening in a diff world. lol.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, they are. Huh. Does it say that in your Walgreens ad??

It says 33% off in the ad of Halloween Costumes or Capes, not animatronics???


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

same here,walmart had nothing really. Thats how I ended up at walgreens and bennys. Today Im going to spirit halloween and Iparty.Iparty had tons of cool things!


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

A person that I know who works seasonal in Wal-Mart told me that they lose too much money on outdoor Halloween decorations, because everyone waits until they are marked down, hence why they don't have them now.

Bad move in IMO, better to make some sales, than no sales. I don't understand that if that's the problem, why not just carry _affordable_ price decorations in the first place. That way customers could get what they want, and the stores make sales.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I went to my nearby walmart on Thursday and when I was ONCE AGAIN (I've been going every week just to check) disappointed, I finally got the nerve to ask one of the people working there "so, I noticed your halloween section is pretty bare, when are you getting in the rest of your stuff?" to which I received the following reply... "Due to the economy, Walmart decided to minimize halloween this year, and what you see on the floor right now is all we are getting in. We may get replacements for what's out there now, but that's about it." She then told me I could contact the store manager and complain, but what's the point? 

So I decided to try the next Walmart... a 24 hr one. Their Halloween section was BETTER, but still a huge disappointment. I am so disappointed that I would rather buy my stuff overpriced at Party City than live with the lame selection walmart has... Take for instance FOG JUICE... Party City $14.99 a gallon... Walmart $10 a LITER... its stuff like this that irritates me and makes me want to completely boycott walmart's halloween. Especially when that SAME fog juice was $6 last year! I don't have the money to order Froggy's this year, so since I have coupons for $10 off $30 at party city, I figured I could get 2 gallons of cheaper fog juice for $20, instead of spending $50 for the same amount from froggy's.... As GOOD as Froggy's is, and it was originally planned for, work has been slow, and lack of a full paycheck means I have to economize. You'd think walmart would know this, but it seems like everything is more expensive than last year. Am I just delusional??


----------



## Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

My Walmart has a light show type thing for $25.00. Has anyone seent his in action that knows what I'm talking about?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw a picture of the lightshow from another forum member but I wish there was a vide of it  not sold online either and havent seen it in my store yet, if ever.


----------



## Evilpenny (Sep 25, 2009)

Wal-Mart is usually bad anyway, but this year HAS to be the worst. The blacklights are in the lighting section now, and usually they are up with the Halloween.....CRAP. The past few years have been pretty horrible.


----------



## Evilpenny (Sep 25, 2009)

BUT Wal-Mart will be sure to have 10 aisles of Christmas stuff out by November 1st!!! I just read the reply from Mandathewitch, and I had to make this comment. Downsizing due to the economy my ass!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

reaper said:


> Ok, as most of you have seen walmarts Halloween section is crap this year! The one we have here, in fact is the biggest selling walmart in ND, dosnt have crap, three rows of costumes and maybe 1/2 row of decorations and props
> Very upset. Its pretty bad when a local grocery store has more props than they do.
> Maybe as it gets closer they will have more out, but it dosnt look good.
> No tombstones at all yet this year. Ill be making my own anyway.
> ...


my wal mart has crap also

like 2 rows of costumes

and a few tombstones and that's bout it! that's were i usually go for cheap halloween stuff when its over


----------



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Deslock said:


> A person that I know who works seasonal in Wal-Mart told me that they lose too much money on outdoor Halloween decorations, because everyone waits until they are marked down, hence why they don't have them now.
> 
> Bad move in IMO, better to make some sales, than no sales. I don't understand that if that's the problem, why not just carry _affordable_ price decorations in the first place. That way customers could get what they want, and the stores make sales.


I agree, working in retail, I know that even when something is marked down, even to 90% they are still making a profit, even tho its a few cents. 
And I understand that we are in a "recession" right now, but where I live there is a huge oil boom going on! businesses are booming here, we are having new businesses and hotels, apartments being built right now. 
There is no reason for walmart to pull this crap. You would think they would want to make some $$ off the boom, and Halloween being the second biggest holiday for decor in the area. I see just as much Halloween decor in the yards as I do Christmas.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Wal-Mart, Target and Garden Ridge have all sucked this year in terms of Halloween decorations. The only decent one I've seen so far is Walgreens.


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

walmart will NOT have the "good stuff" this year. I work there and I have seen the plan-o-grams. it is mostly candy, costumes, and party goods. dont keep looking there because you will just get frustrated. they are also scaling back xmas deco this year. 

eveyone is unhappy with their halloween merchandise this year (i stand with you) so i suggest calling 1-800-walmart and vent to the company, maybe they will listen to you. but i garuntee they dont read this forum.

p.s. creepyhomemaker....we have NEVER loaded anything into your carts (im a long time employee). SAMS CLUB does. dont punish the underpaid cashier for the sins of the company... everyone needs a job.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I must concur with the rest of you, Wal Mart was very disappointing this year. Kmart actually has a better selection of costumes and decorations.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with you all about the poor selection at Walmart. I don't know if any of you live close to a Big Lots store, but they had some pretty decent items that won't break the bank. I think the time has come for all of us to just make all of our own decorations or modify the few decent ones they are putting out there anymore. I am very disappointed with the stuff that I see on store shelves. Little cutesy electronic gizmos that cost 20 bucks and probably won't last for a couple of years. To heck with all, I'm gonna make my own!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

So the consensus is that Walmart is not worth the trip this year. what are your options; don't buy anything there as a means of protest. Send an email to the corporate office and complain (nicely of course) telling them that you are extremely disappointed with the Halloween selection this year and that you hope they come out with more/better merchandise next year, blah blah blah...
My sense is that some of these big retailers may simply scale way back on Halloween as the years go by, putting their marketing dollars towards Christmas instead. No big loss, IMO. Cheap foreign made crap at jacked up prices.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

OK, so I know we all have been ragging about how disappointing Wal-Mart is this year for it's Halloween items but I cannot believe what I just saw! Here, in my own little office, innocently watching TV and what pops on the screen.....??....a WAL-MART HALLOWEEN COMMERCIAL? 

Now call me silly, but wouldn't you actually want to be selling HALLOWEEN items before you would spend money for a commercial to advertise said items?? I could not believe they wasted the money on a commercial for their weak a$$ selection this year. Money would have been better spent stocking up on items to sell. 

What a waste


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe I'm off my bolt (well, okay...let's not beat around the bush...we all KNOW already that I'm off my bolt) but wouldn't not buying from WM now, mean LESS merchandise next year?

I'm pretty sure there's less merchandise this year because a) there was so much left over from last year and b) it was predicted to be a slow buying year.

If we buy a ton of stuff from WM, won't they say, "Oh my god, we'd better stock up next year"?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Local walmart is disappointing as well. A couple rows of costumes, a row of party stuff- plates, cups, baking molds- 1/2 a row of decorations which is about 1/2 lights... they aren't even carrying the cheaper foam skulls this year!! Sadness


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Brimstonewitch said:


> OK, so I know we all have been ragging about how disappointing Wal-Mart is this year for it's Halloween items but I cannot believe what I just saw! Here, in my own little office, innocently watching TV and what pops on the screen.....??....a WAL-MART HALLOWEEN COMMERCIAL?
> 
> Now call me silly, but wouldn't you actually want to be selling HALLOWEEN items before you would spend money for a commercial to advertise said items?? I could not believe they wasted the money on a commercial for their weak a$$ selection this year. Money would have been better spent stocking up on items to sell.
> 
> What a waste


I saw one of those too! But, they did mostly advertise for costumes and candy... which seems to be all they have


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

I could not agree with you more. WalMart's Halloween section is horrible this year. I think it has been gradually getting worse each of the past three years. The WalMart in my town has already downsized from three to two isles making way for Christmas decorations already. From the looks if it, they may have skipped Thanksgiving already.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I believe your right Ice. The only Thanksgiving items I've seen are at the end of the kitchen item isle and it's all dishes, place settings and serving items. However, Christmas is well on it's way for those who are on to the next Holiday before two others have come and gone.


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

the power that be @ WM dont have brains @ ALLLLLLLL


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Ben Hopkins said:


> Hi all I feel the same way, I live in Wichita Falls, Texas our stores 3 of them have no decorations, just candy and costumes, I wonder if they are trying to push the site to store, if you go to walmart.com they have some props that ships to the store, I sent a email to the walmart and complained about this, have not heard back more than likely will not.


I am also in Wichita Falls, the Wal-Marts are horrid this year.... At least there are plenty of cool things I want to build to keep my busy.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, I admit, I have been appalled at WM's Halloween selection this year and been very vocal about it. Today, I was in a neighboring town about 20 minutes away and the Halloween section was totally different! They had three life-size props; a skeleton butler, a witch, and a skeleton that was tricked out to be a hot dog hawker at a ball game. He was pretty sweet! If I had not already spent as much as I have on everything else this year, I would have bought him in a heart beat!
They also had tons of tombstones, skulls, lights, etc. along with all the party stuff. I wonder who decides which store gets the good stuff?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

my local superWM doesnt have any props and a search on the webby shows nothing within 100 miles of me, so we ordered the ballgame guy for site to store (free shipping). He works great and initially my mom wanted a different audio track on him but she likes him as is. We did rip off his baseball hat with ugly blonde hair. He looked like a hulk hogan reject, lol. Also, we added a boater hat and hooked cane to make him be a carnival guy. Been buying toys and old timey stuff as "prizes". hehe.


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow I went to different Walmart today about 10 to 15 mins drive than the closer my Walmart about 5 mins drive. But I decided to drive further but I saw online that my further Walmart has life-size props in stock and went out to check. I was shocked they had tons and tons of Halloween Props of decorations lights, tombstone, Life-size animated, they have variety of Pumpkins lights and EVEN the skull pumpkin lights was awesome I bought one! I couldn't believe it was over 15- 20 aisle of Halloween stuff this is THE BIGGEST one I ever saw in my life!!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

We have a big WM that has, historically, always carried lots of props of different sizes and styles - from Gemmy blowups to the full size cauldron stirring witch last year. On my visit recently I discovered they would have nothing but costumes and spider web, I complained to a nearby stocking person. She pointed out that they have lots of stuff on line and that shipping to the store is free. I told her that on-line is not the same as walking in and seeing the prop. I've bought props in person that I would never have considered if only an online pic was avaliable.

I asked her to tell her manager that I was an unhappy customer and would be back for a long time.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I generally try not to talk to any WM employees, I find they are either 1) clueless about products or 2) dont care ie. if Im asking them a question they dont know the answer or say something vague about finding someone else in "that" department. Im never acknowledged when I go the fitting rooms, I feel like a fool when I greet the clerk giving me the number and she ignores me. 

I will on occasion call a store for certain electronics, but in most cases the product could be right in their face and they say they dont have it. I pretty much have to go in to see if theres anything I want, and Im really not surprised that no WMs within a 100mile radius has anything cool, being in FL, were generally the last to get in anything good if at all. Im not mad, just feeling what the OP is feeling, disappointed.


----------



## Shadowkeeper81 (Oct 1, 2008)

I was very disappointed in our wal-mart this year. They have cut their halloween things in half and it is mostly costumes. For decorations I found Target has far more to offer.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Shadowkeeper81 said:


> I was very disappointed in our wal-mart this year. They have cut their halloween things in half and it is mostly costumes. For decorations I found Target has far more to offer.


Absolutely. I agree .


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> ^I was just going to say something about Walgreens false advertising in their new ad for Sunday. It says SALE $14.99 (bullets for each of these) 18 in Heads Up or Knife Monster, Flashing Gargoyle with Eerie Sounds, Snappin' Sam Candy Bowl, Jack in the Box, Light Up Pumpkin or Skull, Trio with Sound, and Hangman Skeleton.
> 
> They are already $14.99!! That's not on sale unless they are more money not in my area???


I really, really want that Snappin Sam and Skeleton Hangman, but not for 14.99


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

those of you talking about not seeing thanksgiving items in wm... well why would they care about a holiday like that? they make employees work instead of being home with their families like the should be!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

oh, well..I gave in...my local Walgreens had one snappin' sam candy bowl left...I bought it...
YouTube - ANIMATED & TALKING SKELETON "Snapping Sam" CANDY BOWL Halloween Party Prop
Along with a 60" spider and a foam skeleton torso for a half buried coffin I'm making


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL I love that bowl I got mine at Party City.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't forget that Walmart has openly prided themselves on being Christian friendly and family oriented. 

And I read an article a couple of years ago that Walmart was receiving a lot of pressure from Churches to not sell items that were "unchristian". 

You can't even buy a CD at walmart that hasn't been censored. If you can even find a cd that is not christian rock.

As long as many churches view Halloween as being unchristian, expect a limited and decreasing selection of Halloween items from Walmart.


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

the worse I ever seen


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

Uno said:


> My Walmart has a light show type thing for $25.00. Has anyone seent his in action that knows what I'm talking about?


i have the gemmy light show. just the six channel couldn't find the additional six anywhere. i love it. i got it last year for a christmas present. 25 dollars is an excellent price if it's the same thing, mine has a mp3 hook up. i know my bf spent 40 for it on clearance.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

propmistress said:


> Don't forget that Walmart has openly prided themselves on being Christian friendly and family oriented.
> 
> And I read an article a couple of years ago that Walmart was receiving a lot of pressure from Churches to not sell items that were "unchristian".
> 
> ...



I think that you're right. Each year the WM Hallween props just about sell out off the shelves so it's not because of lack of Halloween revenues. 

I'm a Christian and I think the move by churches in recent years to condemn Hallween is petty and controlling. What's next? Condemnation of 4th of July celebrations because they are not Christian based? 

If Walmart wants to kiss off my Halloween purchases, so be it. They can kiss off all of my business. I very rarely find anything there that is priced more than a few cents difference of the same item at Target. Bye-bye WM.


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

WM is not scaling back because of christian reasons or anything to do with religion or a church. its because the buyers are horrible and the powers that be descided that it wasn't worth merchandising those items this year. I advise anyone who doesnt like their seasonal selections to call 1-800-walmart and tell them.. complaining on here isnt going to get the merchandise in the stores.... infact tell everyone you know to call and complain! the more the better.. a handfull of calls mean nothing to them, but when they get a good volume.. maybe they will rethink their strategy.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I would like to see walmart buy Halloween items that not every other store has, you know, unique things like Spirit and Halloween express used to sell. Items that stray from the usual junk.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I have to admit The Wal-Mart in Cornwall Ontario had a decent selection of Halloween items. TONS of inflatables, a huge aray of props, lots of costumes and candt as far as the eye can see. 

My only disapointment is that the prices were crazy. I actually found props from the dollar store that WM was charging 5$ to 8$ dollars for! 

Now THAT shocked me!!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

What stores don't get is that you can't keep on selling the same stuff every year, and expect people to go for it every year. I was at 2 Walgreens, and they have the Skeleton with the Guillotine. The people that wanted that thing bought it last year, and now it's back. It would be different if they brought it back 6 years ago because you remember it, and you might want it, but people aren't going to buy it the next year after you first had it. They had a ton of them at both the Walgreens. 

They did have the "new" animatronics though like the Heads Up Monster (Technically, been done but it's been 3 years or so since Heads Up Harry), and the guy with the Saw going through his head. Those I didn't see at the Walgreen's because they must be sold out.

For the decorations, think of what people have. If they have orange lights already, are they really going to want more? If ghost lights that aren't unique from previous years, people aren't going to buy them. I was just thinking all the stuff they could have, but they don't. Saw - Jigsaw on the bike, Alien (movie), Independence Day, Predator, Casper, something Exorcist (I don't care about the movie.), Ghostbusters, Gremlins, and so on.

There is so much potential for Halloween decorations.


----------

